# NFAA Abbreviations



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

"free style", is generally considered compound with a release. sight type doesn't really come into play, here. a hunting bow, with a pin sight, is called, "bowhunter freestyle" if the shooter uses a release. reguardless of the specific type of sight.
the main considerations are, "type of bow" and "release or fingers", with modifiers being stabilizer length.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

*NFAA Division Key*

I believe this is current, click to enlarge :


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Olympic recurve for the purposes of NFAA is usually FSLR with the age group and sex ahead of it. AMFSLR. In other words it's a subdivision of freestyle limited. In theory you could shoot a recurve in freestyle categories but you'd get whooped. I hear stories of people with compounds having an issue and whipping out a recurve to finish.

For Vegas, a recurve is a recurve (think at one point it was "classic") after that the classes are similar. There is also a Dakota Classic with its own separate nomenclature.

I don't mind the NFAA class system, once you've seen a chart and figured out the applicable classes, I just wish they stuck to it across their tournaments.

http://www.texasfieldarchery.org/division.asp

This might also be useful in terms of understanding what each category means.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just in case the same question gets asked about WA (World Archery) divisions...


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Stash said:


> Just in case the same question gets asked about WA (World Archery) divisions...


lol


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Stash said:


> Just in case the same question gets asked about WA (World Archery) divisions...


Lol!! There's always one.....


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

The inconsistent thing for USAA is for indoors it's a bigger grid but now outdoor target is reducing down towards that four square (give or take some age groups). I'd think your two different entry lists basically cancel out all possible rational explanations because the outdoor excuses would each have an indoor, "Yabbut."


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Is WA done with barebow and traditional? No cadets, masters, juniors, etc.?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> Is WA done with barebow and traditional? No cadets, masters, juniors, etc.?


For indoor, there are Barebow and traditional for Seniors and above.


----------



## chacam (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Arrowwood, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Arrowwood said:


> Is WA done with barebow and traditional? No cadets, masters, juniors, etc.?


You can shoot BB within the USAA/JOAD system (pins etc), indoor nationals, and field nationals. But outdoor national target as of this year is recurve and compound.

Trad is in indoor nationals, and has a long distance outdoor target nationals of its own in USAA.

In an interesting coincidence, NFAA now has an outdoor national target tournament (Oct.). Since it will be shot as a shorter 900/600 I will be interested to see the included classes.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf This is the official NFAA rules, etc explaining the different shooting styles and official guidelines. Unfortunately, it doesn't address the naming convention shortcuts here.


----------



## DMP (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh my 106 classes in the NFAA (if my counting is correct ), what a logistical nightmare. Imagine a National Championship where you could conceivably have a entry in each class, but there again you would have a 106 champions potentially. LOL.!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

DMP said:


> Oh my 106 classes in the NFAA (if my counting is correct ), what a logistical nightmare. Imagine a National Championship where you could conceivably have a entry in each class, but there again you would have a 106 champions potentially. LOL.!!


There has been lengthy discussions about all those classes. Everyone wants to be included even if it dilutes the overall field. Similar to IBO adding classes to accommodate the shooter's equipment vs the other way around ("but I hunt with a 36" stabilizer on my hunting bow!"). Granted, there are unfair advantages to lumping all recurves or all compounds into one or two groups but having 106 different classes when many could be combined is pushing it especially in Indoor.


----------

